# Another drawing...



## Aga (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Niki (Nov 19, 2004)

Aga that is awesome! Really great work!

You should join Darfions artforum by the way. 
Here is the link, if you want to check it out:

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=darfionart


----------



## Aga (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Niki.    I'll check it out soon.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 22, 2004)

Another great job Aga!!!


----------



## Aga (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Mygrain


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 22, 2004)

Awesome! I'm really impressed with this drawing! Thanks for sharing! 

Zach


----------



## Aga (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you, Aggiezach!    Yay, thanks, people


----------

